# How to be the DTG printer that Fullfills the orders



## meyvn (Nov 19, 2012)

I have gotten a lot of requests to become a fullfillment link for people with Shopify and woocommerce. I have no clue on how to start intergrating my order system with my customers website. Is there a platform I can subscribe to? Anyway, any help in the right direction would be great. thanks so much!


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

(1) Design your own app


----------

